# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa kohë rezistojnë meshkujt, pa kryer mardhënie?

## klejla

Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?

----------


## BvizioN

Kesaj pyetje mund ti pergjigjet me mire dikush qe ka qene ne burg per kohe te gjata !!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Baptist

> Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
> Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?


Ban mire me pyet at shoqin tand,
se u bazove ne tjere gabohesh per vec nje dite dhe behesh pishman. Sepse diapazoni eshte jashtzakonisht i gjere. Prej gjysem ore, gjer ne fund te jetes. 
Kjo pala e dyte jane race ujqish.Ate te paren emeroje vete....

----------


## Sa Kot

Ne burg? :kryqezohen:  

Mendoj se ne burg, nuk eshte keq per marredhenie, Aty behet fjale per amonnnnnn mos me jep me se po me del vendit. :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## SaS

aq sa  te me duket e arsyeshme qe te pres !!! god bles all of you !!!

----------


## alnosa

> Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
> Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?


ata qe vertet duhen presin jo me dite ,muaj po me ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
po djemt zakonisht nuk e bejne kete gje (pershtypja ime )nuk presin seeeeee,kurse ne vajzat edhe jemi me te sinqerta nga kjo ane nuk tradhetojme leht nqs e ke fjalen per te shkuar me dike tjeter ... presim (prap pershtypja ime)flas per ata qe vertet kane dashuri te sinqerte ndaj njeri tjetrit...se ata qe jane varja spresin as vajzat e as djemt minutin .........................

----------


## DI_ANA

> Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
> Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?


shume teme interesante

Une per vete mendoj qe largesia eshte armiku me i keq i nje lidhjeje sado e forte te duket ajo ne fillim!
Per mua natyra e mashkullit eshte me e padurueshme ne nje mungese marredheniesh sesa femra,po mbase ka edhe meshkuj te tille!
Periudhe kohore nuk mund te jap pasi personalisht nuk besoj te besnikeria e nje mashkulli dhe aq me teper kur eshte larg!

----------


## Bardhi

Gjeja me e mire qe ju dha njeriut eshte, aftesia e te pershtaturit. Fale kesaj sot njeriu mund te jetoje ne kushte dhe rrethana aq te ndryshme. Ka me klime te ndryshme, rrethana te ndryshme shoqerore , liri burg etj etj.
Sa i perket temes, pasi qe njeriu e ka aftesin e te pershtaturit, organizmi i tij reagon ashtu si ka mundesi.
Njeriu mesohet te pershtatet, aq shpejte sa ma e MADHJA QUDI ZGJATE TRI DITE, KESHTU QE AFATI KOHORE , MUND TE JETE I PERHERSHEM.
==================================================  ==================================================  ================
DUAJE FAMILJEN - E KE RRUGEN E HAPUR.

----------


## _DANIELA_

Hmmm nese do ishin cift me te vertete te dashuruar them se te dy do te rezistonin gjate gjithe kohes qe do ishin larg njeri tjetrit.Nuk e diskutoj qe do jete e veshtire por jo e pamundur.

----------


## _Elena_

*Femra mund te rezistoj  por mashkulli JO!! sado dashuri te ket 
Ne kete teme sma ndryshon dot mendjen mua asnjeri  
*

----------


## Anisela

> Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
> Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?


*Pyetja eshte formuluar gabim!!
Me sa kuptova une behet fjale per dy persona qe e duan ,ndjejne per njeri/tjetrin!
Ne kte rast nuk duhet te ekzistoje kjo pyetje!
Nese maredhenia nuk  eshte e balancuar,atehere mund te besh kte pyetje!*

----------


## fisniku-student

*sa pyetje me kurreshtje te madhe ...

por normal kjo nvaret prej sabrit qe ka qdo njeri(mashkull)

tash ne kohet  e nxehta dhe provokimete qe bejn sexi i kundert ...normal oreksi ...eshte ne ngritje....

por kjo pyetje eshte pak provokuese ...por gjithsesi nje njeri (mashkull) per ate... ka nevoje sepaku nje here ne jave...te mos them se eshte arsyeshme nje 2 ne jave...*


pak tolerueshem kam folure ..por karakter tjeter nuk done kjo teme ....ose vetem lexo.heheeh

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Femra mund te rezistoj  por mashkulli JO!! sado dashuri te ket 
> Ne kete teme sma ndryshon dot mendjen mua asnjeri  
> *


 *nga experinca po flete apo jo* ...(mos u ofendo se hajgare po beje)

----------


## Korca_Reli

> Imagjinoni nje situate te tille: 
> Jeni e/i lidhur me dike qe e doni shume dhe shkoni relativisht mire. Por nje dite atij/asaj i duhet te largohet ne nje vend tjeter, por perkohesisht. Nderkohe asnjeri nga te dy nuk ka mundesi qe gjate kesaj kohe qe do jene larg te mund ta takoj tjetrin. Sa do ishit ne gjendje te rezistonit pa kryer marredhenie???? Pra me intereson periudha kohore, SA?


*Nje cift duhej te jetonte larg njeri tjetrit per nje kohe te gjate.
Kur po ndaheshin rane dakort qe nese shkonin me ndonje tjeter do hidhnin ne nje vazo 1 koker oriz.
Mbas nje viti kur u takuan thane:
Ja te shohim se a jemi tradhetuar.
Burri i pari nxori vazon e cila kishte brenda 5--6 kokra.
Vazoja e gruas s'kishte asnje koker.Burri i gezuar i tha gruas.Bravo grua me paske pritur.*
HIDHET DJALI I VOGEL: *Ta dish ti babi sa here kemi ngrene pilaf ne* :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Korca_Reli

> *sa pyetje me kurreshtje te madhe ...
> 
> por normal kjo nvaret prej sabrit qe ka qdo njeri(mashkull)
> 
> tash ne kohet  e nxehta dhe provokimete qe bejn sexi i kundert ...normal oreksi ...eshte ne ngritje....
> 
> por kjo pyetje eshte pak provokuese ...por gjithsesi nje njeri (mashkull) per ate... ka nevoje sepaku nje here ne jave...te mos them se eshte arsyeshme nje 2 ne jave...*
> 
> 
> pak tolerueshem kam folure ..por karakter tjeter nuk done kjo teme ....ose vetem lexo.heheeh


Te tjera thua tek tema (shkencetaret vertetojne shenjat e zotit) e te tjera thua ketu.
Je shume i lekundur,vendos se cfare do:[/B]

----------


## fisniku-student

askush nuk thote qe te mos e besh ate gje ...por ate gje duhet ta besh me gruan qe ke legalishte apo qe ke ne kurore 

Sexi eshte nje kenaqesi e kasaj jete dhe motiv qe ta vazhdosh jeten me tej ...askush nuk e mohon kete ...

----------


## Korca_Reli

> *Femra mund te rezistoj  por mashkulli JO!! sado dashuri te ket 
> Ne kete teme sma ndryshon dot mendjen mua asnjeri  
> *


*Ke te drejte,por pjeserisht.*

----------


## shoku_tanku

> *Pyetja eshte formuluar gabim!!
> Me sa kuptova une behet fjale per dy persona qe e duan ,ndjejne per njeri/tjetrin!
> Ne kte rast nuk duhet te ekzistoje kjo pyetje!
> Nese maredhenia nuk  eshte e balancuar,atehere mund te besh kte pyetje!*


Por ja qe egziston!...ja qe dashuria,sa do te perpiqemi ta mohojme,eshte e lidhur
ngushte me seksin ose per te qene me i sakte,ne e lidhim me seksin"..si femrat dhe meshkujt e kane kete tendence!...madje do te thosha se kjo eshte nje nder shkaqet kryesore te rrenimit te dashurise,sa do e forte qofte ajo!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Hmmm nese do ishin cift me te vertete te dashuruar them se te dy do te rezistonin gjate gjithe kohes qe do ishin larg njeri tjetrit.Nuk e diskutoj qe do jete e veshtire por jo e pamundur.


Shume e drejte!..madje une do te thosha se per ti rrezistuar tundimit,do te ishim te afte te mbylleshim edhe neper manastire per hir te dashurise"

----------


## shoku_tanku

> *Femra mund te rezistoj  por mashkulli JO!! sado dashuri te ket 
> Ne kete teme sma ndryshon dot mendjen mua asnjeri  
> *


Mos me thuaj se ne nje jete te meparshme ke qene mashkull, 
apo me keq akoma.....! :ngerdheshje:

----------

